# As a low income person, can you get any financial help from non-government organisati



## bluecoin (Jul 19, 2018)

As a low income person, can you get any financial help from non-government organizations in Australia?


----------



## builder_all2018 (Jul 27, 2018)

not really, your best options is to get a job. I can help you earn money online through affiliate marketing. Let me know if I can help.


----------

